# Funniest farm story



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

I've heard some pretty funny stories since i downloaded this app and thought i would make a thread just for funny stories that have happened to you guys. As many stories you have they always crack me up lol they don't even have to be about goats haha.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Hmm guess that means ill start... So many too choose from lol

When i was 6 one of my first goats was a giant boer goat wether at least 5 times my size and like all pet goats he thought he was a dog and wouldnt stay with the other goats haha he'd follow me all over the place all day long one time our church had a fall festival and our booth was a petting zoo. We brought little things like our chicks ducks rabbits and my big ole baby. We were just starting out with goats so we didnt have a trailer so we folded the back seats down in the truck and i sat in the back with him it was about a 25 min ride ...and the whole time both there and back he laid in my lap put his head behind my back and went to sleep lol let's just say i remember not being able to feel my legs for a while haha


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

So I was about 8 and I bottle fed this baby boer doe and she would follow me everywhere and she was such a trouble maker! So one time u went into my house and my house had a big window and a porch and she went up on the porch onto the swing and saw me sitting on the couch so she started to head but the window! 

Another time my dad and I were going to go for a rd and when we got on our horses she came running and my dad didn't want to take her back because she would just follow us again so my dad grabbed her and laid her across the horse and she rode like that for at least 25 minutes! It as sooo funny! Haha


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Aww


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Both stories are so sweet!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

I just relised i put this in the wrong section no wonder no one was posting haha sorry guys.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I know I have some funny stories, I just can't remember them. Lol.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Aww come on guys


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

farmgirl631 said:


> So I was about 8 and I bottle fed this baby boer doe and she would follow me everywhere and she was such a trouble maker! So one time u went into my house and my house had a big window and a porch and she went up on the porch onto the swing and saw me sitting on the couch so she started to head but the window!
> 
> Another time my dad and I were going to go for a rd and when we got on our horses she came running and my dad didn't want to take her back because she would just follow us again so my dad grabbed her and laid her across the horse and she rode like that for at least 25 minutes! It as sooo funny! Haha


 That goat sounds just like my buck Gizmo, when he was 3 months he helped up gather cows, followed the horses and were right with up parting them out. Also my screen on my window keeps falling off so I now leave it off, He likes to jump up and put his head threw my bed room window and talk to me, usually swearing up and down his starving to death.

Funny storys, I know I have a ton, but the one that pops in my mind is I had a turkey, she was my best friend when I was little. She thought kittens were her babies so would always sit on them, and they loved it. When I would ride my bike I would have 2 dogs, a turkey and about 20 cats running behind me where ever I went


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Just yesterday, my sisters were watching Jemima Puddle-Duck take her new ducklings for a swim. They had just gotten out of the pond, when one duckling slipped in the mud and fell upside-down into the water! It paddled the air frantically with its feet, righted itself, got out of the water, and went running to mama for comfort.


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

All really good stories!!!


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

The fist day that I got my goat Bella I realized that she was kinda clingy, so the next morning I was watching tv and I looked out the window and Bella and my sisters goat were in the yard trying to find me.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Aww those are cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, look at those smiling goaties!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I have a miniature horse that can be a sneaky little guy at times. He has learned from my other horses how to untie ropes and open gates etc. Well we had really nice strong fencing to keep him up in his turnout since I didn't want him on too much grass (didn't want him to founder). Since he had learned how to open a normal gate we replaced it with a round pen panel that had those drop pin latches. Now mind you I also had two bucket straps on each side of that panel as well. . . 

I was on my way home from work and I get a phone call that my mini has escaped. My neighbor called my hubby which was on his way home from work as well. He is nearing our driveway when the mini hears his car and leaves the neighbors house and runs straight to his lot and goes back in were he opened the panel. I watched him the next day and saw how he had opened the panel. He would place his head low under the bottom rail and lift and shake an then turn his butt to it and lift shake and wiggle until the bottom pin came loose and had worked the lower bucket strap up. Then he backed out butt first. So I fixed that by putting a tpost in on the outside so he couldn't push it out.

It took a couple of days before this story made it to my funny story list. . . I talked to my neighbor who had found my mini grazing in his front yard when his little girl (I think she was 5 years old then) shouted "A Pony!!! I have a pony!!!!" Thank goodness it wasn't Christmas eve or day or near there because I would have felt so bad I probably would have just given him to her. Good thing is though that her father enjoys us having all the critters because she gets to play with them without the worry of clean up or cost of feeding. 

I know I have tons more. . . Especially the day one of my goats decided to try to go to work with the UPS guy. . . She hopped straight in his truck and went to the package area. He told me she couldn't ride along unless she had some brown shorts.

Another time the utility company came to cut and tree. The same doe was standing at the back of the truck eating leaves off of the trees they were throwing into the chipper. Then when they were trying to back up to leave she got in between the chipper and the truck trying to get into the back were all the chopped up tree parts. . . The men just laughed so hard they said their boss would never believe them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

^Those stories are great!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

DDFN said:


> I know I have tons more. . . Especially the day one of my goats decided to try to go to work with the UPS guy. . . She hopped straight in his truck and went to the package area. He told me she couldn't ride along unless she had some brown shorts.


I am going to die from laughter!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

True story...
Once upon a time, there were two hens: Buffy, a Buff Orpington, and Popsie, a Rhode Island Red. Now Buffy was an excellent mother, and as soon as the weather got hot she decided to hatch out a nestful of chicks. Popsie, not to be outdone, managed to go broody five days later. It was Popsie's first time.

I had already set Buffy on a nest of 15 eggs in a small cage. Thinking it very convenient to set two hens at once, I gave Popsie a nice little nest of 13 eggs in another corner of the cage. They had plenty of bedding, so I thought everything would be fine. And it was - or seemed to be. But a day or so later, I lifted the hens to check their eggs and found that Popsie had about 18 and Buffy only 10. Oh no! I hadn't marked the eggs, so I didn't know whose were whose.

I took 5 eggs from Popsie's nest and gave them back to Buffy. I would just have to make sure Buffy got all the early-hatching chicks and Popsie got all the later ones.

But every few days, I found the same thing. Both hens quietly sitting as though nothing was wrong, but Popsie with more eggs than her fair share. I corrected the problem every time, until the eggs were thoroughly mixed up.
Then one day I went out to see, in surprise, each hen sitting on the _other_ one's nest. A few days later they switched back. The next day they had switched again. :?: Well, at least they _were_ incubating the eggs.

Their cage opened into a small pen in which they could scratch and get exercise. But sometimes, Buffy would decide that the little pen wasn't enough. She would fly over the fence, dustbathe and scratch for a few minutes, and faithfully go back to her setting. She was as faithful a setting hen as you'd wish to see, with one little catch. She would forget where her nest was, and instead of flying back over the fence, she would go sit on the eggs in the chicken house. Every time I found her in there, I would dutifully carry her back where she belonged. She would settle on her own nest as though nothing was wrong.

Nothing annoyed Buffy more than seeing uncovered eggs. Whenever Popsie would get up, or I would lift her, Buffy would see the "untended" eggs and instantly squeeze under Popsie to set on them - not realizing that she was leaving another batch of eggs to do so. Poor Popsie, I am sure, found setting on a setting hen much less satisfactory than setting on eggs. After lifting Popsie, I learned to quickly set her down and push the eggs under her so Buffy wouldn't see them.

At last the eggs started hatching. Sure enough, they were all mixed up. One would hatch under Buffy, two under Popsie, then another under Buffy, etc.
When the eggs had diminished to a number that Popsie could handle alone, I gave all the chicks to Buffy and all the eggs to Popsie. But the chicks, in true youthful wisdom, decided they liked Popsie better than Buffy. They kept running back into the cage with their chosen mother, and it was all I could do to shut them out.

At last, by taking Buffy and the hatched chicks away, I managed to get the chicks to follow the mother _I_ chose for them.
Yesterday evening, I let Buffy and her chicks sleep beside Popsie's (closed) cage. The chicks couldn't fit through the wire...I thought.
But this morning when I went out, I found two of the chicks happily in the cage with Popsie. SIGH. The saga continues...

And the moral of this story is: Never let two fussy women try to run the same house.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

milkmaid...I LOVE your stories. the one with the duckling...I think I laughed aloud! brightened my day!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MoKa-Farms said:


> I am going to die from laughter!!! :slapfloor:


No I think you would die from laughter if I made her a set of brown shorts and posted a picture  I was seriously thinking of doing that for the UPS guy to be funny, but haven't done it yet. 

Milkmaid: Love the story. I have never had it to that level but I use to have pekins (before the neighbors dog decided we didn't need them). I had two girls that would set the same pile. I had a total of 6 girls laying eggs in the same pile that they pushed to the center of their house and two set on it together.


----------

